# Reckon its a bit late?



## Thereisnofear (10 Jan 2011)

So i only decided today that i wanted to go through with applying for the ROTP program and i was wondering if you reckon its 2 late (4 days before deadline) 
This deadline only requires you to be done the questionnaire by the 15th of january? The aptitude test, medical examination, and the interview will be done later, correct?
Another complication is i go to school at a boarding school in Italy, while my father works at SHAPE in belguim, and i don't believe there to be a canadian recruiter present on the base, could this also lead to some complications? 
Cheers


----------



## pudd13 (10 Jan 2011)

I recommend you call a Canadian Forces Recruiter as soon as they are open on Monday and see if you can arrange anything. Otherwise, there is always next year.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2011)

Thereisnofear said:
			
		

> So i only decided today that i wanted to go through with applying for the ROTP program and i was wondering if you reckon its 2 late (4 days before deadline)
> This deadline only requires you to be done the questionnaire by the 15th of january? The aptitude test, medical examination, and the interview will be done later, correct?
> Another complication is i go to school at a boarding school in Italy, while my father works at SHAPE in belguim, and i don't believe there to be a canadian recruiter present on the base, could this also lead to some complications?
> Cheers



 ???

If you were to apply for RMC, I would hope that you would have a better command of the written form of English.  You would never be accepted with what you wrote above.


----------



## runormal (11 Jan 2011)

Like pudd said, call the damn CFRC, it seems like atleast 90% of posts in the "ROTP" Section could be resolved by just calling the CFRC.

Anyways, yes the questionnaire has to be in by January 15th. Everything else can be done after, however if you get a  major injury between now and the time you conduct your medical, you will have to wait until the injury heals before you can proceed for the medical. Which in most cases will results in you missing the March Deadline.

As well if you have to go to court for anything related to criminal charges, you application will be put on hold until your court date has past.

The Italy boarding school could possibly pose an issue for back check.

You are going to have a lot of fun filling out the questionnaire in 2 days, finding references etc.

You should of applied earlier. Again, there is always next year or another dream to pursue.


----------

